# Greetings. New and bought Long 2460



## jlrod.usmc (Oct 11, 2020)

Greetings. New here and just bought a Long 2460 w/o FEL. Or so I think. The plate also says 2052. What model did I get. I don't have any unclose pictures as I bought it at Action and haven't picked it up. Just want to get the correct operators manual. Would it be a 460 manual?

Also, would like to know what front loader is the correct model? 2426 QT?
Thanks for the attention.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jlrod.usmc, welcome to the forum.

According to tractordata.com the Long 2460 was made from 1990 to 1997. The previous model was the 460. Couldn't find much info on the 2052.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/3/5832-long-2460.html

You can probably make or modify mounts to fit any number of loaders to your tractor.

Look in the manuals section of this forum. There are a number of downloadable manuals for your tractor. Should cover all of your needs.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum. Post photos in tractor section when you can.


----------



## jlrod.usmc (Oct 11, 2020)

Well, finally picked up the tractor, I hear a very hard knock in the engine. Tractor does not skip a beat, has power and turns on just fine. To me sounds like a piston is hitting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlrod.usmc (Oct 11, 2020)

Is it pretty easy to get the parts for these tractors?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

My FIL has 4 Longs, 2 are 4WD. He has no trouble getting parts. There is a multi brand dealer in town that orders parts for him. Nothing in stock.


----------



## Gillis (Dec 15, 2020)

jlrod.usmc said:


> Greetings. New here and just bought a Long 2460 w/o FEL. Or so I think. The plate also says 2052. What model did I get. I don't have any unclose pictures as I bought it at Action and haven't picked it up. Just want to get the correct operators manual. Would it be a 460 manual?
> 
> Also, would like to know what front loader is the correct model? 2426 QT?
> Thanks for the attention.


We had the original Long 445 , 70-71 model on our dairy farm back when I was kid. Gave a lot of good service. We bought a 77 Long 460, and its still rolling, although it needs a little engine work. It smokes little more than usual and has a small miss etc. Best of my knowledge the 460 manual would wok fine for the 2460. Saw the USMC, Semper Fi! My Dad is retired Marine, Nam Vet. Thanks for our service!


----------



## Gillis (Dec 15, 2020)

The 460 we have has the Fiat engine etc, I would think parts should be available


----------



## jimlquaid (8 mo ago)

I am considering buying a Long 2460 w/ front end loader with only 175 Hours on it, i have had John Deere and Yanmar products along with Massey Ferguson, but nothing on the Long, any advice on this particular model ?


----------



## jimlquaid (8 mo ago)

Any feedback on the Long 2460 would be appreciated?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not sure what you're hoping for here. I take it you are unfamiliar with the Long brand? Or maybe just this model? Long tractors were imported from Romania. Most were built following designs (I assume here) purchased from Fiat. Many models are so similar to certain Fiat models it's sometimes hard to tell them apart. I've seen a number of both, and have nothing bad to say about either. The Long may be a bit harder to find certain parts for, but there are some good suppliers out there that seem to be able to find most of what you might need. 

The 2WD version 2460 might be a little light, front end wise, for a loader, but then so are many other similar sized tractors. The tractor wasn't offered with a shuttle transmission, so for loader work the shifting operation/pattern might take some practice. Is it a GREAT tractor? Probably not, but in my opinion probably even with it's age it's still going to be more dependable down the road than many of the Korean built units that seem to be so popular these days. 

Speaking of its age, I wouldn't put too much faith in it having 175 hours. That would mean an average of less than ten hours a year. Does it REALLY look like it's in that kind of shape?


----------



## jimlquaid (8 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> I'm not sure what you're hoping for here. I take it you are unfamiliar with the Long brand? Or maybe just this model? Long tractors were imported from Romania. Most were built following designs (I assume here) purchased from Fiat. Many models are so similar to certain Fiat models it's sometimes hard to tell them apart. I've seen a number of both, and have nothing bad to say about either. The Long may be a bit harder to find certain parts for, but there are some good suppliers out there that seem to be able to find most of what you might need.
> 
> The 2WD version 2460 might be a little light, front end wise, for a loader, but then so are many other similar sized tractors. The tractor wasn't offered with a shuttle transmission, so for loader work the shifting operation/pattern might take some practice. Is it a GREAT tractor? Probably not, but in my opinion probably even with it's age it's still going to be more dependable down the road than many of the Korean built units that seem to be so popular these days.
> 
> Speaking of its age, I wouldn't put too much faith in it having 175 hours. That would mean an average of less than ten hours a year. Does it REALLY look like it's in that kind of shape?


It looks in really good shape, the loader almost looks new ( no rust and no wear that is showing) . I have a small tract of land i am trying to straighten up ( level and grade) so i can keep it up, so i am not looking for a work horse but more of an intermittent use type of tractor .


----------



## jimlquaid (8 mo ago)

jimlquaid said:


> It looks in really good shape, the loader almost looks new ( no rust and no wear that is showing) . I have a small tract of land i am trying to straighten up ( level and grade) so i can keep it up, so i am not looking for a work horse but more of an intermittent use type of tractor .


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It does look pretty nice. There are always a few concerns with tractors that sit unused for long periods of time. Shafts and gears that are above oil level can dry out and begin surface rust. sometimes enough that it flakes off and gets into the hydraulics. Not always, but it happens. Another is the clutch plates tend to stick. This is a dual clutch so there are two to contend with. Also bird and rodent nests can be a problem. Those are some of the common things. 

For your intended use it would probably be a good fit. It's certainly not a tractor you should be afraid of simply because you're unfamiliar with the brand.


----------



## jimlquaid (8 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> It does look pretty nice. There are always a few concerns with tractors that sit unused for long periods of time. Shafts and gears that are above oil level can dry out and begin surface rust. sometimes enough that it flakes off and gets into the hydraulics. Not always, but it happens. Another is the clutch plates tend to stick. This is a dual clutch so there are two to contend with. Also bird and rodent nests can be a problem. Those are some of the common things.
> 
> For your intended use it would probably be a good fit. It's certainly not a tractor you should be afraid of simply because you're unfamiliar with the brand.


Thank you , it makes it easier to make my mind up ...
Thanks again,


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

[QUOTE="jimlquaid, post: 388306, member of the 
I am considering buying a Long 2460 w/ front end loader with only 175 Hours on it, i have had John Deere and Yanmar products along with Massey Ferguson, but nothing on the Long, any advice on this particular model ?
[/QUOTE]

My FIL owns 4 Longs, I don't know the model numbers , but 2 are 4WD and none have FEL. He must like them very well or he would not have bought the that many. They are a good value for the money spent. The only negative things I have heard him mention is they seem to have more diesel fuel leaks than his other tractors. He also said that they have a weak clutch. Don't know the problem, but they don't last as long as the JD or Fords. Otherwise , no problems.


----------



## jimlquaid (8 mo ago)

Appreciate the feed back ...


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

Gillis said:


> The 460 we have has the Fiat engine etc, I would think parts should be available


Hello Gillis, I also have a Long 460 85 model, would it also have the Fiat engine?


----------



## D &W farms (8 mo ago)

D &W farms said:


> Hello Gillis, I also have a Long 460 85 model, would it also have the Fiat engine?


 im looking for a wiring harness and can’t find it anywhere


----------

